# Halloween Show



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

There's the obvious one of a princess on a unicorn.

I saw a cute one of Barbie on her Barbie horse. Everything was *pink.*

If you have a black and white paint, the Phantom of the Opera is striking.

Princess Fiona and Donkey?

I'm trying to think of something the horse could be for Elphaba, the Wicked Witch of the West. Green horse? Flying monkey horse? With Toto (little black dog) on the horse's rump in a basket?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Can you be mounted or is it in hand? 

When I was a teen I dressed up like the headless horseman and rode my black mare through town scaring the bejeezus out of all the little kids. It was a great time!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

OOOOH I love threads like this! In love hearing everyone's creative ideas. I did costume classes at halloween shows for 4 years they are so much fun.


Year 1- We were a blue and black butterfly
Year 2- We were hippies ( in the one hippie photo you can see my friend and her horse dressed in their PJ's haha)
Year 3- We were goth/punk (whatever stereotypical one it looks like)
Year 4 - I was a mad veterinarian who cut up her horse and sewed him back together haha(Don't worry he's not as thin now as he was in the picture) 

(Pic Overload!!)
Enjoy and have a good laugh at the pics and I look like a nut in the punk one's sorry haha


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Phantom those costumes are awsome! You are very creative with them.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Calmwaters said:


> Phantom those costumes are awsome! You are very creative with them.


Thank you haha.....I'm debating what to do this year....I'm either going to dress Phantom up as a Zebra and be a safari person or do the headless horseman with TC.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the zebra idea it is very original. ; )


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Calmwaters said:


> I like the zebra idea it is very original. ; )


 
Yeah I figured I have a horse that'll stand perfectly still for me to paint stitches on him why not go for zebra stripes =P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this back up because I'm still searching for ideas for my barn's Halloween party!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

